# 2. KLottener MTB-Cup Klotten 29.07.2012



## elmar schrauth (8. Juni 2012)

http://www.tus-klotten.de/id-2-mountainbike-cup-2012.html


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (8. Juni 2012)

was für ein Wetter ist geplant , wie 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (14. Juni 2012)

Neuigkeiten vom 2. Klottener MTB-CUP


Wertvolle Sachpreise in Klotten zu gewinnen!
Jeder Starter der 30/60 km Cup-Rennen wird in seinem Startpaket einen Losgutschein finden, den er nach dem Rennen gegen ein Los eintauschen kann. 
Jedes Los ist ein Gewinn!

Hauptpreise:

-          Ein Gutschein fÃ¼r zwei Personen fÃ¼r ein Wochenende im Hotel Zugspitze, in Garmisch-Partenkirchen,Wert von ca. 400â¬.
-          Ein MTB-Rahmen der Firma Poison.
-          Massagegutscheine der Praxis fÃ¼r Physiotherapie JÃ¼rgen Zaar.
-          Geschenkkartons mit Pflegeprodukte der Firma Sebamed. 
-          Bier und WeinprÃ¤sente.
-          RucksÃ¤cke, HandtÃ¼cher, T-Shirts und viele weitere Preise.

Das besondere in Klotten ist, dass nicht nur die besten Sportler die Preise einpacken, sondern jeder die gleiche Chance auf den Hauptpreis hat. Das GlÃ¼ck entscheidet. 

ZusÃ¤tzlich zum Startpaket(gefÃ¼llt mit MTB-Schlauch, Sebamed Produkten, Losgutschein, Urkundenvordruck) erhalten die ersten 100 Vorangemeldeten und bezahlen Sportlern unser Veranstaltungs-T-Shirt.

Wie schon im Vorjahr werden alle angegebenen Klassen ausgewertet. Die drei Besten jeder Klasse erhalten eine Urkunde, einen Pokal und einen Preis.

Alle weiteren Sportler haben die MÃ¶glichkeit sich Ihre Urkunde selbst auszudrucken.

Infos unter www.tus-klotten.de


----------



## crossandreas (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Wer startet noch in Klotten dieses Jahr? 

Wird bestimmt wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter. Strecken waren letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall Top...

Wer mitgefahren ist und sich das Höhenprofil anschaut weiß wovon ich rede.. 

Bis dann 

Bald ist es soweit 

Info`s gibts hier


----------



## -Frank- (3. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei (und schon angemeldet)


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## atlas (28. Juli 2012)

Man sieht sich. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Kastel67 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich war angenehm überrascht. Schon die Anfahrt mit dem Auto aus Richtung Oppenhausen gestaltete sich sehr spannend. Vor Ort gab es genug Parkplätze und jede Menge Landschaft. 
Die Strecke war staubfrei. Der Streckenverlauf lässt auf ein sehr tolerantes Forstamt vor Ort schließen. Teilweise ging die Strecke strack durch den Wald und wurde dabei durchgängig mit Flatterband ausgezeichnet. Auch der Blick auf die Mosel (war doch die Model, oder?) war erstklassig. Die Abfahrten waren allein schon Aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem schnell und gut fahrbar. Die Anstiege waren durchgängig fahrbar und recht gleichmäßig zu kurbeln. Die Streckeposten waren auf Draht und die Strecke derartig ausgeschildert, dass das Verfahren eigentlich nicht möglich war, es sei denn man kann nicht bis drei zählen. Das sollte aber eigentlich jeden Fahrer von selbst auffallen. 
Das einzige was mir allerdings sehr sauer aufgestoßen ist, war der sehr unruhige Start. Dies kam wohl zum einen daher, dass kein echter Startbereich ausgezeichnet war, in dem man sich nach eigener "geschätzter" Leistungsstärke einsortieren konnte, zum anderen sollten/konnten/durften die zahlreich (sehr lobenswert) erschienen Jugendfahrer, die wohl in einer eigenen Wertung fuhren, an diesem einem Start mit starten. Dies führte zu teilweise sehr eigenwilligen Fahrmanövern, weil man sich in diesem Alter wohl seiner eigenen Sterblichkeit noch nicht bewusst ist, als auch sich wegen mangelnder Erfahrung wohl etwas zu vorne einsortiert hat. Somit wurde die Startphase sehr unruhig und zwei meiner Teamkollegen wurden in Stürze verwickelt und schieden dabei aus, wobei sich einer recht schwer verletzte. 
Also beim Thema Start gibt es sicherlich noch Verbesserungspotenzial, vor allem wenn die Teilnehmerzahl weiter ansteigen sollte.

Trotz allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit Potenzial zu mehr. Vielen Dank vom Team sebamed-Bike  an die Orga und die vielen freiwilligen Helfer.

Gruß k67


----------



## atlas (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Sehr treffende Beschreibung der Veranstaltung. 

Könnte sich bei etwas Pflege als richtig guter Marathon etablieren.

Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## elmar schrauth (31. Juli 2012)

Toll war es, wie immer.
Auch die Anmeldung wird verbessert-schneller.

Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt
nächstes Rennen in Klotten: 21.10.2012, dann für MTB und Cyclocrosser

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/sport/r...t-das-Missgeschick-gelassen-_arid,460682.html

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.499047153454825.134499.100000486338892&type=1


----------



## TuS (1. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

vielen Dank für Euer sehr positives Feedback zu unserer Veranstaltung. Eure Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge lesen wir sehr interessiert und wollen im nächsten Jahr so einiges umsetzen. 

Nochmals ein großes SORRY für die 4 Jungs, die verkehrt geschickt wurden, diesen Abzweig wird es in 2013 nicht mehr geben, sondern wir werden eine Durchfahrtskontrolle auf dem Sportplatz einrichten. 

Sehr lobend zu erwähnend ist auch das sportliche Verhalten der Fahrer der 
60-km-Runde, die sofort vorgeschlagen haben, ihre falsch geleiteten Kollegen in die Wertung mit aufzunehmen. Das habe ich auf anderen Veranstaltungen schon anders erlebt. 
Das ist Fair Play pur, vielen Dank dafür. 

Auch unsere Nachmeldung war auf fast 60 Nachmeldungen nicht vorbereitet, da haben wir auch Verbesserungsbedarf, allerdings haben wir nicht im geringsten damit gerechnet, dass wir unsere Teilnehmerzahlen im Gegensatz zu unserer Premiere in 2011 mehr als verdoppeln !!!!
Wo führt das wohl hin ???

Auf diesem Weg natürlich auch beste Besserung allen, die sich beim Rennen verletzt haben.
Kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine und aufs Rad.
Beim Aufräumen ist noch einiges liegen geblieben, gefunden haben wir eine Kinderjogginghose Größe 122, ein Gonso-Trikot Größe 140 und eine Radbrille von bt win. Die Sachen können bei mir abgeholt werden. Gesucht wird noch ein Girohelm. Wer aus Versehen einen zuviel eingepackt hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Ebenso wurden einige Auszeichnungen nicht abgeholt: Weinpräsente, Pokal und die passende Urkunde habe ich noch von folgenden Personen zu Hause, auch diese können nach Absprache bei mir abgeholt werden. Hans-Peter Schmidt, Georg Krämer, Winfried Sesterhenn und Elke Weiß.

Ihr findet auf www.tus-klotten.de alle Ergebnisse und den Urkunden Vordruck. In den nächsten Tagen werden wir auch Bilder und Videos der Veranstaltung einsetzen. 
Auf der Seite von Alfons Benz in Facebook  findet Ihr schon um die 200 Bilder.
Vielen Dank Alfons!!!

Wir möchten uns auch bei allen Freiwilligen Helfern sowie der Feuerwehr und dem DRK herzlich bedanken, ohne diesen vielen Leute könnten wir diese Veranstaltung nicht über die Bühne bringen, nicht zu vergessen sind unsere Sponsoren, die das nötige Kleingeld locker machen, damit wir alles finanziell stemmen können.

Und zu guter letzt bei Euch allen. Ihr seid an so einem Renntag die Hauptpersonen, um Euch geht es, ihr sorgt nun schon zum wiederholten  Male in Klotten für eine freundschaftliche und sportliche Atmosphäre, wo das Arbeiten sehr viel Spaß macht - vielen Dank.

Ein wenig Werbung noch in eigener Sache.

Wenn Ihr noch einen passenden Saisonabschluss sucht, wir hätten  am 21.10.2012 unser 
4. Klottener Cyclocross- und Mountainbikerennen anzubieten. 
Alles weitere dazu auf  www.tus-klotten.de 

Mit sportlichem Gruß 
Micha Schrader 
Für den TuS Klotten 1919 e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

